# Issue about SPARC proccessor



## prp-e (Apr 30, 2013)

We have an issue about SPARC proccessor in one ofIranian BSD communities: http://iran-bsd.ir/showthread.php?tid=353. If you can't read Persian, You need to use http://translate.google.com.


----------



## sossego (Apr 30, 2013)

Depending upon the machine, there can be multiple hot-plug interfaces for disks. The SunBlade 1000- and perhaps others- can have two hard drives.

You need to access the OpenBoot prompt and boot from the selected disk. You also decide which disk for installation. Given two interfaces, the user has a choice of two systems. Et al and et cetera for three or more interfaces.

Use the terms OpenBoot and commands within the search engine of your choice. The first few references should be PDF's linking to Oracle.


----------



## sossego (May 1, 2013)

I need to correct the term of "hot plug" to "hot swappable" devices.

You need to look into the Gentoo SPARC64 documentation project on the installation process. I believe that there is a loader called SILO which allows multiple boot device entries in a LILO interface. I have not used LILO but I do have knowledge that Gentoo thoroughly documents OpenBoot command entries.

Contacting the FreeBSD, OpenBSD, and Gentoo SPARC64 mailing lists to also inquire about this information will also be of help to you.


That is the only system I am aware has such an interface. 

You can have two versions of Gentoo, a version of FreeBSD and a version of OpenBSD on a Sunblade.


----------

